
How Silicon Valley Ends - pjc50
https://medium.com/@gordonguthrie/how-silicon-valley-ends-20415cf64d16
======
Powerofmene
Wow. The two things you can say is that Mr. Guthrie is not afraid to say what
he thinks and he likes the word post. My 'post'-reading assessment, whether
you agree with his viewpoint or you disagree, I think that Mr. Guthrie likes
the sound of his own voice.

